
An Incredibly Short PHP Script That Renders a Christmas Tree - Brentley_11
http://twitter.com/ryanleland/status/6978302502
======
Brentley_11
We had a contest at work to see who could write the smallest code to create a
Christmas tree. Ryan won with flying colours! For it to work error_logging
must be set to E_ALL & ~E_NOTICE.

